# Speckled Trout?and migrational patterns?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I caught some near Crisfield MD near a creek mouth with rocks close by in 5' of water or less,and I know I do catch them in the creeks close by in Late Sept-Early Oct.But,Im woundering how long they will stick arround before they migrate into deeper water and go to the VA Beach Surf?I have this fine Speckled Trout hole near Crisfield and I was wondering with the cold weather coming in If i can still catch them for the next two weeks.Im lokking to invite more dinner guests.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

they should stick around as long as the bait stays around,trout are pretty tolarant of the chilly weather,if they stop biting in the shallow water try suspending a jig head tipped with a shrimp tail under a popping cork in the deeper channel,deadly


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I've seen specs stay around til early dec in va.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I think that it depends on air and water temps. If you are looking for migration patterns look to your local tagging program to see where they travel to.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Fishman said:


> I think that it depends on air and water temps. If you are looking for migration patterns look to your local tagging program to see where they travel to.


Is that info accessable to anyone online, sir?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I saw the MD DNR bulitin(sp) and they said that the colder weather brought bigger fish into the shallows;I think this might be my chance to put away some Speckled Trout fillets before it gets too cold.Nice Stripers wouldn't be a bad by catch.I might try my Speckled Trout hole here in MD.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

For some reason it seems that a lot of the ones caught on my boat head south on hwy 168 or hwy 17 never to be see again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Smittroc check out this link http://www.vims.edu/research/units/centerspartners/map/recfish/index.php it has a lot of tagging information in it. Remember that the results that you see are from fish that have been recaptured and not all the fish that have been tagged. You may get an idea where some of these fish travel. Look through out the whole tagging guide there are charts as to where some of the fish migrate


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good read Fishman. 
Mr. Shepard seems to have caught a fish or two. Good to see patterns, but sometimes, you just never know what's going to happen:fishing:


----------



## Rtifs (Aug 18, 2011)

Good link Fishman. Specs don't seem to move around much. They all seem to get recaught near their original capture point, even after a year between captures.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thank Fishman i'm going to take a moment and really dig into this!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Wow who the hell is Ed Shepard lol!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

From what I understand Ed Shephaerd is retired. This man fishes ALOT


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

well he is certainly one to learn from.


----------

